# what receiver for svs 5.1



## carlusna (Feb 23, 2010)

I am about to purchase the svs sbs-02 5.1 system with the pb10-nsd I still don't know what receiver to get. I have a samsung pn50c550, and I do not plan on upgrading to 3D. I had thought about getting sts-02 floor standers and a bigger sub in 5 to 10 years, and using the 10 inch sub and a pair of the sbs02s as a stereo system in another room. if I do that I will need zone 2 and I need this receiver to be able to handle the sts towers. I have also looked at bias lighting and a little computer fan to keep the receiver cool in my small entertainment center. It would be nice to have a switched outlet for those. I was looking at the Onkyo sr707 but I read some middling reviews about the video. Receivers from Marantz and Denon are probably more expensive for the sound output, but is their video better? $500 is my budget as I am already spending a bunch on the speakers, more than I did on the TV!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The criticism of the Onkyo video, AFAIK, stems from previous generations applying processing to all inputs, even HDMI at 1080p. Whether this actually degraded the video perceptually is up for debate.

The most recent reviews seem to indicate that, with the later revisions, only analog is scaled while HDMI is passed through untouched. In other words, HDMI sources should look no different than hooking the cable directly to the display.


----------

